# Global warming nut jobs



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles ... -emissions

I remember the vegans whining about being able to feed so many more people with grain than beef. As if we can plant soy beans for tofu on the slopes of he Rocky Mountains. Or perhaps they want us to break up virgin prairie with soils that would blow away in the wind. Do these fools not understand that the only harvester that will reap natures bounty in wilderness areas is a cow or an elk? Unless you want to count browsing, then we have to include deer etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW... tax a protein that people need in their daily lives. So what will happen to the people on welfare.... do they get taxed or will now they need more money for welfare to pay for their meat???

Yep people are idiots.

Remember... soylent green is made out of people... out of people.... LOL

Sorry that quote came to my mind for some reason when I read the article.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Cow, elk, deer, javelina, etc. Bruce! There, fixed it for ya! 
Lots of goofy self described " environmentalists" out there, some just nuts, some even well meaning, but way off the mark in their information! (Not that the other side is always right either! LOL
Cant tar either side with the same brush, IMO! Get politics out of it and leave it up to educated, objective, well informed teams of professional scientists even though they have zero respect in a lot of quasi political websites and threads. 
The question of warming or not is FAR TOO IMPORTANT to leave up to talk show pundits and lying politicians of every stripe, to be 100% PRO or ANTI! Also, IMO we all should leave ridiculing the other side out of the question! Though ridiculing the other side might make us feel better and smarter, it does absolutely nothing to objectively examine or solve this danger important question! Heck, we done even have the questions yet, much less the answers,


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

If we don't have the questions much less the answers , why on God's green earth am I paying thousands upon thousands of dollars more for farm equipment with environmental technology that doesn't work?

I will tell you why. Because it is a money grab. Everyone from the scientist on down to the lowly politician makes money via the global warming/global climate change crock of steaming BS that it is.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There is only one possible solution to meet their demand to reduce carbon emissions.....And nobody is gonna like it.... Reduce the human population by 2/3.............


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

I was just going to say that. The sad reality of everything in politics right now..... The trillions of $$$ debt, the medical system and medical insurance, global warming/cooling, etc.... is that we humans are living longer. So most of our national debt is owed to people in SS benefits..... medical insurance and medical costs is because people are living longer and we have treatments to extend life... .global warming/cooling is the carbon foot print left by use humans, get rid of us or shorten our life span some of this stuff will correct itself.

But that is one thing nobody will talk about.

But also agree with HH on this one. Leave out politics and try and let level headed sciencetists do their job.

But also with what North1 stated... it is all a money grab from top down. Sciencetists need the funding so they go beg for it from politicians.... government sees oppurtunities to make laws and fines..... these laws make manufacters see $$$ by not making new attachments that meet the requirements by laws but make new machines which cost more to abide by these laws.... big money grab by all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> global warming/cooling is the carbon foot print left by use humans, get rid of us or shorten our life span some of this stuff will correct itself.


 That would work if not for the fact 95% of the whole global warming scheme is made up just like CNN.



> But also agree with HH on this one. Leave out politics and try and let level headed sciencetists do their job.


 I think that's impossible. I would like to do that, but the fact is the democrat party looks at this as an opportunity and they use global warming to try make the conservatives look like Neanderthals that can't understand science. Also like north1 says the corruption runs through much of society. If you can't get a scientific project off the ground and there is a liberal in the white house, or a majority in congress simply write into your proposal something about global warming. The liberals like to make everyone dependent on government and scientist are no different than much of the medical field, and lets not forget many farmers wait with baited breath for the "farm bill". Soooooooo I guess we have all fallen for it and are guilty. The big question is how do we all get off the merry go round?

If not for the government meddling and putting once citizen against another for their own power a scientist would be respected when he spoke and a farmer would be respected when he spoke. I have a few farmers I trust when I talk with them. I think north1 is one of those. Not so much the two bat crap crazy guys on nodakangler who worship Bundy.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm serious about how this global climate change crap has effected my operation and those of many I know. Not just agriculture it's mining, construction, contractors, trucking(in all its forms) and I could go on and on. EGR coolers failing, DEF (diesel sexhaust fluid) costs and all the problems with filtering it, heaters to keep it liquid in cold temps, computer controled metering. Heavy equipment has to sit and run at high rpm periodically for regeneration. So a trucker sits without delivering product while his/her rig uses gallons of fuel to regenerate, yeah that makes sense. Have to add DEF fluid at $2.50-$3.50 per gallon plus fuel.

All of this costs thousands and thousands of dollars and the general public wonders why their living costs are rising so substantially. Farmer/Rancher has no way to pass this increased cost on to consumer but in every other industry we are all paying for this. EVERYTHING that is purchased is higher because of this insanity.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't get how liberal brains work. They would tar and feather you for not recycling an aluminum can. They demand Detroit produce cars with X amount of miles per gallon. Then they waste it on regeneration systems in diesel, and burning more energy than they get out of ethanol. They would tax meat even though it's the only means to harvest some of natures bounty, and the most environmentally sound on highly erodible land. Without price supports much of the tilled land would still be grazed as it should be. The vegans are environmentally destructive.

Maybe we need two types of CRP. One like the one we have and another that allows grazing 50% of the land with only a 25% reduction in payments. Sort of an environmental program to encourage proper use of land. If we thought like liberals we would kill all the wildlife and plant east coast to west coast into grain. Oh wait we couldn't kill wolves or bears. Oh wait what will they eat? Tofu I would imagine.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman, cool it with the Liberal Hate or you are liable to have a massive stroke or heart attack and end up non existent on websites and doing exactly what the world needs....reduction in population!
Glad several people mentioned this. I would have except I'd have been dumped on for being a pro birth control LIberal, etc. 
Still, seriously, I,do,worry about you, Bruce. We all should change the subject and go,back to hunting fishing topics, leaving those Dratted Liberals out,of,it. Trouble is, when a bunch of,us,Liberals and Conservatives go out to,shoot,sporting clays,,we all laugh, have a great time, and sometimes win, sometimes lose! ,but we are all,friends there, no nastiness, why not here?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All of this costs thousands and thousands of dollars and the general public wonders why their living costs are rising so substantially. Farmer/Rancher has no way to pass this increased cost on to consumer but in every other industry we are all paying for this. EVERYTHING that is purchased is higher because of this insanity.


I agree 100% with everything said here.

More laws = higher costs

Now i will say we dont need to go back to the rape and pillage of land and resources. But when is enough going to be enough?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Look at the cost of living in much of California.... Its because it is so heavily regulated. You cant even sneeze without a permit that requires an environmental impact study.

Think of how populated this planet would be if it were not for the wars and major disease outbreaks of the last 5000 years. It would probably be at least 100 times the current population and probably at more more . Fossil fuels would have run out 50 years ago. The average temp on the earth would probably be 90 degrees. The only way there would be enough land to farm is if most of the population lived in skyscrapers or under ground.

Honestly global warming is probably the least of our problems.


----------

